

Is FreeRice.com making $150K a day? - jraines
http://www.thepcspy.com/blog/is_freericecom_making_150k_each_day_in_profits
OK -- normally I frown on reposts of stuff on the front page of other major news sites, but I figured this one fits right in here.
======
food79
This is cross-posted from reddit.

Answers: no, but still probably a lot. The site is not affiliated with a
charity, so who knows if they actually give rice or not.

Anyway, everyone knows that solving hunger is not about quantity of food
(there is plenty to be had) but rather about distribution--the places where
people are starving are that way because their government is corrupt. It
doesn't matter how much food is sent.

------
cstejerean
I don't agree with the whole "should register as a charity". This isn't a
charity since last time I checked my time is not tax deductible (but if you
happen to know a really good tax lawyer that would let me deduct hours spent
playing vocab games it would be awesome).

Nobody is essentially donating money to this business, the advertisers pay
them for the traffic they generate. It's simply a business with a noble goal.

------
alaskamiller
Answer: No. The writer doesn't understand how web advertising works and based
it on ludicrous assumptions. The $150k is also sensationalized.

------
imsteve
No. Not $150k. Not $15k. Not 1k.

